# BMC logo in vector format



## holy cromoly

In case anyone needs the BMC logo in vector (scalable) format for creating decals for a frame repaint, you can find it here:

BMC Swiss Cycling Technology Logo Vector Download Free (Brand Logos) (AI, EPS, CDR, PDF, GIF, SVG) | seeklogo.com


----------



## carbonLORD

I recreated the original logo, that is cramped together a la







email if interested. (I wouldn't want to infringe in any way).

I constantly recreate logo's using Adobe Illustrator and have Mavic, ZIPP, HED, Campagnolo, Colnago.... you name it, in vector format.


----------



## BMCUSA

The logo shown is no longer in use - the "full" BMC (the original) is back in use - see the 2012 BMC product line....

Thanks,

BMC USA


----------



## carbonLORD

BMCUSA said:


> The logo shown is no longer in use - the "full" BMC (the original) is back in use - see the 2012 BMC product line....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BMC USA


Yeah, we know that. Where's the impec?


----------



## BMCUSA

We have been delivering Impec the last 2-3 months -


----------



## hansonator69

Index of /wp-content/uploads/Eurobike2011/BMC/BMC logos

Go nuts.


----------



## cisco32

How can I get the decals for a 2008/9 pro machine black/white for a repaint? Thanks.


----------



## rearviewmirror

cisco32 said:


> How can I get the decals for a 2008/9 pro machine black/white for a repaint? Thanks.


Take the EPS files to a decal shop.


----------

